# Luggage??



## Scobba (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi!
Thinking ahead and trying to plan travel arrangements to Perth when migrating at Christmas - luggage is really cheap in the sales at the moment and was wondering if anyone had any hot tips on how to bring over 40kgs per person (4 of us) safely?? We are flying with Singapore and were wondering if suitcases would be best or rucksacks/bags? Basically any top tips would be great!! Thanks!!


----------



## Alio (May 3, 2011)

I'd go with suitcases, especially if you can find some that you can pull along behind you - carrying heavy bags gets old pretty quick. I've been backpacking around parts of Aussie and the pack definitely starts to get heavy if you have to walk with it 

Take a little rugsack with you on the plane though


----------

